# Wierd Things



## Toast

What is the weirdest things your mice do? For me, my girls (the mom and the 4 girl babies) drink and eat in groups. For example, when one decides they want to take a sip from the water bottle thingy, the whole family joins in, so they will all be drinking at the same time. I find it hilarious!


----------



## nanette37

i used to have a crazy girl who would constantly dig under the bedding. she practically lived under there and would only come up for food and water! she alsways looked like she was having so much fun! :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress

I had a mousie who would lay on his back and work the wheel with front and back legs; more commonly a mousie would work the wheel from the side standing on the rear legs, working the wheel with the front.


----------



## Autumn2005

I have one mouse who will run really fast on the wheel, and then just stop so she keeps flipping over and over. She does it on purpose too, I've watched her.


----------



## Autumn2005

And also, all my babies from one litter will sit in the food bowl and eat. So all you see are a whole bunch of baby mice sitting and chewing, and no one else can get to the food!


----------



## Yelena

I've only had my mice for a day but the smaller one takes bits of food over to the bigger one before he eats anything


----------



## Autumn2005

Aww, that's cute!


----------



## Rhasputin

My hairless/rex mice will sometimes sleep on their backs, which is pretty funny!

And I have another mouse, that squeaks when he's excited.


----------



## Toast

Rhasputin said:


> My hairless/rex mice will sometimes sleep on their backs, which is pretty funny!


You need to get a picture of that!


----------



## Yelena

Autumn2005 said:


> Aww, that's cute!


I think I spoke too soon, now they keep stealing food off each other :lol:


----------



## arliejacobs

I haven't noticed anything yet so I will return back to this topic when I will find anything weird.


----------



## jujubee18

My girls take turns laying on top of their hut, and two others will climb up so that they can groom the one laying down. Each take an end XD. Then they switch around and it is someone else's turn. It isn't always the same three females either XD They all do it.
My mice do the flipping wheel thing too. They run as fast as possible and then run hold on for dear life so they get to spin. Sometimes another mouse will be sleeping on the wheel when it is being done. They just lay there and enjoy the ride :]

* i just recently found out my nursing mouse likes to sleep in her food dish when she takes breaks....i know she must be very tired


----------



## mousedog

my mouse sits on top of the other one for piggy backs... YES they r both girls :lol:


----------



## matthetherington

Two of my mice steal food from each other even when theres food right next to them. Makes no sense at all lol.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

I have just given my mice a Millet bell, so far the only mouse that seems to be interested in it is Rocky who is loving it.She is facinating to watch, she bites a piece of millet off, nibbles it and then shakes her paws, she does this with every piece of millet that she eats- I can only assume that she is shaking the husks from her paws.
Not really that weird I suppose but very funny! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon

ONe of my little boys likes to turn his wheel into a nest. He spends ages trying to get the bedding up into it and every time he jumps down to get more his tail throws it out :lol: He eventually stops and throws it all out by running in his wheel. Most of my boys are weird. I have one who chews the bars of his cage when ever I am in the room because he wants out to play. If I touch his nose when he is doing this he lifts his whole body off the bars and just hangs on with his teeth :lol:


----------



## Toast

My mice have little herds, inside the bigger herds. The boys have two smaller herds, one of three, one of two. They sleep together on colder nights, but other nights, they sleep in their groups. They run on the wheels in their groups, and they eat in their groups. The girls have groups that change every few days. And it seems they have a matriarch system that they will fight for. XD its funny. Then the boys will fight for the biggest pieces of food. They're wierd


----------



## Mymouse

haha this thread is wonderful, so many funny stories that made me smile  hope to have stories as well soon, don´t remember any at the moment from my past mice.


----------



## angelface69

ive only had tina and alice for 2 weeks but they are funny...alice mouse will chase my finger along the carpet inside their playpen and follow whatever direction i take then climb onto me once i stop...soooo cute! tina is still quite timid although lets me handle her now but its gr8 to have at least 1 friendly mousie!! alice lets me tickle her tummy ever so gently too when she's standing on tiptoes


----------



## JustMouse

My Jitterbug won't stop talking! all she does is squeak. It's really bizarre.


----------



## Lizzle

All of my boys like to sleep on their wheels, but not one of my many females has _ever_ done so!


----------



## bels10

I just saw my mice do the funniest thing! After reading posts about nutrition and feeding I decided to put some sesame seeds in the food bowl. The first mouse to come across the new treat had a few mouthfuls and raced up to where the other three were sleeping, jumped all over them and they all followed her down to the bowl and all sat happilly munching together! Now that's a mousey that doesn't mind sharing :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister

I have a mouse that is obsessed with the need to pile ALL of her bedding in one corner and then pick the big pieces out and put them in her food bowl.


----------

